# Buying seeds in Canada?



## sopappy

I have been having trouble with seeds for the past year now and would like to mirroir someone else'e purchase. If yours pop and mine don't, it tells me a lot.  I prefer REGULAR seeds. Please post here or PM me with the source and your picks. Thank you!


----------



## Dman1234

well if you order satori from mandela or Larry from Cali connection you will have dozens of people on this site that have ordered the same seeds.


----------



## sopappy

Holland? Nobody buys seeds in Canada? Maybe that's what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I buy seeds from Hemp Depot, located in Ontario.  They have quite a few different breeders.  They do not take CCs, so you have to send a money order.  http://hempdepot.ca/


----------



## Dman1234

sopappy said:


> Holland? Nobody buys seeds in Canada? Maybe that's what I'm doing wrong.



Order from Canada if you like the strain, but there is no reason to be worried about ordering from over seas. I am in Ontario like you and have done it dozens of times. The one time my order was siezed i got a letter stating they were taken and I could appeal the decsion if i wanted to.


----------



## sopappy

Dman1234 said:


> Order from Canada if you like the strain, but there is no reason to be worried about ordering from over seas. I am in Ontario like you and have done it dozens of times. The one time my order was siezed i got a letter stating they were taken and I could appeal the decsion if i wanted to.



 I've had such rotten luck germinating, I'll believe anything: I read somewhere seeds were being damaged somehow by the scanners at the borders. 
hempdepot eh? Thank you for that, Dman.
Ironically, my last 5 seed pack, ALL sprouted hahahahahahaha


----------



## sopappy

Holy crap, look at all the strains! I'll never read all that, good grief... there must be an APP for this... I enter, regular, giggle pot, and the thing spits out my options.


----------



## dinon39

I buy seeds from montrealcannabis-seeds.ca located in Quebec. never had any trouble with them and they take credit cards


----------



## sopappy

dinon39 said:


> I buy seeds from montrealcannabis-seeds.ca located in Quebec. never had any trouble with them and they take credit cards



I've had excellent dealings with quebecseeds but not much variety, I'll try these fellows, thanks... did  you see jack herer, cheese, or satori?


----------



## Gooch

sorry but the link for the montreal place just carries the line of cropkingseeds.com feminized so why not just go to the source


----------



## Hackerman

sopappy said:


> Holy crap, look at all the strains! I'll never read all that, good grief... there must be an APP for this... I enter, regular, giggle pot, and the thing spits out my options.




http://en.seedfinder.eu/


----------



## Joe420Camel

https://www.leafly.com/


----------



## sopappy

wow, I'm glad this thread got resurrected, thanks, lads.


----------

